# Northern Green Gathering in Yorkshire 17-20 Aug



## BEARBOT (Jul 4, 2006)

anyone on here involved or thinking of going?
heres a link......... http://www.nggonline.org.uk/
im mostly in london but will be spending some of the summer in leeds staying with a friend..in fact the next meeting about
NGG is in leeds thursday night 7july at oblong, anyone thinking of going?


----------



## free spirit (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd not realised it was back on this year, actually someone did mention it but I thought they were getting mixed up with the climate action camp that I think's happening the weekend after somewhere in the same kind of area


----------

